# Portfolio for NYU - moving pictures vs. stills



## Sojouner (Nov 2, 2007)

Question regarding the portfolio - 

I've got two so-so shorts, a solid music video and a decent live-to-tape TV news mag series I created and produced in university in 1998.

My recent stills, taken while living in Turkey, reflect my mature visual style. 

What's more favorable for a candidate (beyond solid essay and writing samples): the film-video or stills? Any recommendations on a multi-media tour of my stills portfolio embedded along with my shorts, video, TV series?

Thanks for all the favorable attention friends!


----------



## Sojouner (Nov 2, 2007)

Question regarding the portfolio - 

I've got two so-so shorts, a solid music video and a decent live-to-tape TV news mag series I created and produced in university in 1998.

My recent stills, taken while living in Turkey, reflect my mature visual style. 

What's more favorable for a candidate (beyond solid essay and writing samples): the film-video or stills? Any recommendations on a multi-media tour of my stills portfolio embedded along with my shorts, video, TV series?

Thanks for all the favorable attention friends!


----------



## duders (Nov 3, 2007)

I got in with a portfolio of stills, mostly because I had no film experience.

However, it should be noted that it's rare to get accepted with stills. Perhaps two or fewer are accepted each year without film experience.

I wouldn't bother putting anything that you yourself would describe as being "so-so". You want your best work showing.

They only thing that you should be adhering to is what would really convey your work as an artist, and what shows your creative ability.

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Sojouner:
Question regarding the portfolio - 

I've got two so-so shorts, a solid music video and a decent live-to-tape TV news mag series I created and produced in university in 1998.

My recent stills, taken while living in Turkey, reflect my mature visual style. 

What's more favorable for a candidate (beyond solid essay and writing samples): the film-video or stills? Any recommendations on a multi-media tour of my stills portfolio embedded along with my shorts, video, TV series?

Thanks for all the favorable attention friends! </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------

